

The First Images from the World's Most Powerful Commercial Satellite - adventured
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/08/29/digitalglobe_worldview_3_sharpest_ever_commercial_satellite_images_show.html

======
irickt
full res images from the source:
[http://www.digitalglobeblog.com/2014/08/26/worldview-3-first...](http://www.digitalglobeblog.com/2014/08/26/worldview-3-first-
images/)

